
All HTTP-based services are unresponsive on BitBucket - boffinism
https://status.bitbucket.org/?Date=2018-Mar-02
======
jontro
Discussion over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16501731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16501731)

